# The regent pub clevedon



## DARREN138 (Jul 24, 2011)

I took these about a year ago and have just realised that this site has not yet been done by anyone.I have only shot the outside so far but I may try and return and get some internal shots://

 Untitled by sheene7uk, on Flickr[/IMG://

 Untitled by sheene7uk, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by sheene7uk, on Flickr[/://

 Untitled by sheene7uk, on Flickr[/IMG://

 Untitled by sheene7uk, on Flickr[/IMG]://

 Untitled by sheene7uk, on Flickr[/IMG://

 Untitled by sheene7uk, on Flickr[/IMGpt://

 Untitled by sheene7uk, on Flickr[/IM]://

 Untitled by sheene7uk, on Flickr[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 27, 2011)

That looks really interesting. Nice building and fab frontage. Look forward to seeing more if you make a return visit, Darren.


----------



## standarduck (Oct 25, 2011)

I pass this place often, usually running. I keep thinking I'd love buy it and do it up one day. May be a rather expensive undertaking, however.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 26, 2011)

Am amazed its still shut..must be 3 or 4 years now?What about that hotel next to the pier..is that still derelict?


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 26, 2011)

thats cool !

thanks for posting


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 27, 2011)

That would be a quality mooch


----------



## standarduck (Nov 3, 2011)

The hotel near the pier has scaffolding and fencing all around. Apparently it's part of some £4 million project. Which, given the current financial state of the council will be possibly not happening.

But yeah, the pub's been closed for donkey's years, and shows no signs of being demolished, despite two action plans by the council in 2004 and 2007. To be honest, its a beautiful building which could do with a new owner, but mooching sounds like the only doable thing at the moment.


----------



## DARREN138 (Nov 19, 2011)

You guys may be interested to know that I went back to the Regent a few months back with a view to getting some internal shots.I managed to get in but to my horror,the place has been totally stripped bare,there is absolutely nothing left to photograph. This is a real shame as many years ago I worked here as a Trainee Manager and the place was a perfect example of a proper 70's style food pub.Anyone thinking of doing it up now would have a LOT of work to do!!


----------



## krela (Nov 19, 2011)

DARREN138 said:


> This is a real shame as many years ago I worked here as a Trainee Manager and the place was a perfect example of a proper 70's style food pub.!



What, chicken in a basket?


----------



## nelly (Nov 19, 2011)

krela said:


> What, chicken in a basket?



Nooooo, Scampi and a sachet of tartar sauce!!!


----------



## DARREN138 (Nov 19, 2011)

nelly said:


> Nooooo, Scampi and a sachet of tartar sauce!!!


You can all laugh but,you are not actually far off the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

